# Rewire estimates



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh my.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Ouch


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

JD.Marshall said:


> The skiff has a nasty mess of wiring in the bilge hatch. Equipment running is a 12V troller, power pole, stereo, some LED lights, live well and bilge pumps. Batteries in front hatch with disconnects.


I wouldn't rewire it unless I were experiencing broken wire issues.

Mix bleach and water in a spray bottle and kill all that mold in there. Then pressure wash all that gunk out with HOT soapy water. Cut out ALL the tie wraps so the dirt can get out and it can dry quicker. Then cut back and redress any ends with corrosion. Put it all back together while training wires into neat bundles with tie wraps.

You could also install a fuse panel that would separate all those wires stacked on lugs, but I wouldn't want it in the bilge compartment.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How bad off are all the other connections? I would imagine if they let it get that bad, other parts of the electrical system are likely just as bad. 

Rewires aren't too bad if you have some free time but I would only do a full rewire if I were experiencing any faults while doing the resistance and insulation testing. You're going to need to spend some quality time with a meggar and multimeter to get a better idea of what you're working with. 

You can probably borrow or rent the testing equipment. Anyone with a boat should own a good multimeter anyway so go ahead and buy one and do your ohm testing after cutting out that fire hazard.


----------

